# Nikon 28-70mm f2.8 AF-D or 24-70mm f2.8 AF-D



## ultimadrift (Jul 26, 2011)

So I've been wondering which of these lenses to buy. I will be switching to full frame soon and should I save the 700$ and go with the cheaper older Nikon? Or the newer one?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 26, 2011)

C'mon man we only live once, don't cut yourself short. I went with the AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED


----------



## ultimadrift (Jul 26, 2011)

But how much better is the 24-70? Ill be using this as a daily pro lens since I started working for youth sports company


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 26, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> But how much better is the 24-70? Ill be using this as a daily pro lens since I started working for youth sports company



I dunno, but you can google a plethora of review comparisons.


----------



## ultimadrift (Jul 26, 2011)

I've read tons of reviews on both lenses and none of which wins over one another which is why I'm in a dilemma


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 26, 2011)

the wider 24 comes in handy


----------



## flea77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are a few points to consider...

1) The 24-70 is slightly wider
2) The 28-70 is heavier and built better
3) The 28-70 will be fully functional on film cameras where the 24-70 will not
4) Both will deliver outstanding images

Allan


----------



## Patrice (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't discount Nikon's nano coating if you can afford it. It works.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 26, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> But how much better is the 24-70? Ill be using this as a daily pro lens since I started working for youth sports company



What kind of youth sports?  Generally, the 24/28-70 wouldn't be considered a primary sports lens...even the youth variety.


----------



## ultimadrift (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I'm taking pictures mostly of portrait not actions. Like singles and also buddy pictures so a variety of focal lengths will be best. I already have an 80-200mm 2.8 AF-D for actions


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> Well I'm taking pictures mostly of portrait not actions. Like singles and also buddy pictures so a variety of focal lengths will be best. I already have an 80-200mm 2.8 AF-D for actions


And the 80-200 is also great to use for portraits at 200 mm. The portrait lens I use most often is the Nikon 200mm f/2G ED-IF AF-S VR Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## Garbz (Jul 28, 2011)

I have the AF 28-70 f/2.8D. It comes out usually when I'm shooting film, I rarely bring it out on the D200 because it's not wide enough. Great on full frame though. Depending on how far off your full frame upgrade is I may suggest the 24-70 if you don't have any reason to use it on an old camera. By the way the 24-70 is an AF-S G series, not an AF D series.


----------



## cnutco (Jul 28, 2011)

The 24-70 is the way to go!

Not for field sports, but with the crop factor it is great on a secound body for indoor sports.  And yes, I do carry it with me on the field for those  shots of the team members on the sideline.

Good luck with your full frame upgrade!


----------



## quasidesigner (Jul 28, 2011)

28-70 is my choice! I saved 800euro compared to a new 24-70 as I found it used with warranty. Those 800 can cover well the 4mm I'll miss


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry, the warranty is non-transferable


----------



## flea77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Sorry, the warranty is non-transferable



You are assuming he did not get a third party warranty. I have a couple of those, had to use one once, worked great.

Allan


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 28, 2011)

yes, suppose I was, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## shaunly (Jul 29, 2011)

I've own both. The 28-70 first and now the 24-70. It's pricey but you quickly forget about the $700 price difference once you start shooting with the 24-70. Not just in sharpness but much better CA wide open, faster/quieter AF, better contrast, the extra 4mm was huge for me and Nano coating works great! Both are beastly and heavy though =(


----------



## airgunr (Jul 30, 2011)

I just got the 24-70 and love it!  The old saying is true, "you get what you pay for".  If you can afford it get it.  You camera is only as good as the glass you put on it.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2011)

I love my 24-70mm, but it probably cost more than most.   

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...always-considered-myself-careful-my-gear.html


   Well, at least I can grin about it now.


----------

